# Home made Steam engine and water pump



## dparker

Hello all:
Here is a homemade steam engine, 1" bore and 1" stroke, double acting and a piston valve.  In the second video it is running a Stuart Centrifugal pump I made several years ago. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/Pucfgrg1oy0[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/Dkm32StznCc[/ame]

I hope these show up.
Thank you for watching------don


----------



## hobby

Good job on your engine, and what is really nice is how you demonstrate it's power output with a very well designed pump as well, that's an interesting project to watch working, it takes patience to machine parts very accurately, to get good results like that.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

dparker---Thats very clever, how you routed the lines to the ends of the cylinder. I have heard of using brake cylinders for model steam/air engines before, but I couldn't figure out how people got around the internal passages that are required in steam engine cylinders. Now I know. I'm impressed!!!!----Brian


----------

